# What's the youngest age that a Nigerian Dwarf buckling can be fertile??



## bornagain62511 (Mar 3, 2015)

Hi all! I hope you can share your knowledge and experience here. Summer has been so extremely busy and I kind of lost track of time, and suddenly my 2 Nigerian Dwarf bucklings are 7 weeks-3 days old already. Can these bucks possibly be fertile at this age, just over 7 weeks old? My concern is that they could have possibly bred some of the younger does without my knowing or without my "permission". I just separated them from the rest of the doe herd this morning, along with their mother. I don't think they could possibly "reach" the more mature does, but some of the younger does they definitely could "reach" if they are fertile at this young of age. I hope they haven't done any breeding with the 9 other does they and their mother have been hanging out with all summer.

thanks!


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

they can be fertile as young as 7 weeks, I hope they didn't, but boys are boys


----------



## capracreek (Apr 5, 2016)

So true boys will be boys and that is why it is called rut!!!


----------



## IHEARTGOATS (Jun 14, 2016)

Possible
But not likely


----------



## bornagain62511 (Mar 3, 2015)

thanks for the replies so far. If anyone else has experience or knowledge on how likely it is that they did any successful breeding at this young age of just over 7 weeks old, please share! They were sure attempting to breed some of the younger does when I separated them this morning, so hopefully nothing is pregnant yet!


----------



## IHEARTGOATS (Jun 14, 2016)

How old are the does in question?
At that age they all will mount each other
Boys on girls 
Boys on boys
Girls on girls
Etc
At that age he most likely can't extend his penis far enough from the sheath (preputial separation)

It's possible


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

My Mini Mancha and Mini Nubian bucklings were extending at 4 weeks and penetrating at 8 weeks of age. They managed to get their yearling half sister pregnant this year. They are both gone now (evicted at 10 weeks of age) and I will be aborting the doe.

Your boys could possibly breed their mom if she came in heat.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

As I understand it, the smaller breeds are fertile much sooner than standard.
It has nothing to do with being able to reach the doe & everything to do with fertility.
One year we had a 3 mo old % Boer who I never saw extending, action or pee stains on his front legs. 5 mos later his dam gave birth along with half my herd.


----------



## IHEARTGOATS (Jun 14, 2016)

Interesting how different people have different experiences
We've routinely leave them for 10 weeks and never had an accidental breeding


----------



## IHEARTGOATS (Jun 14, 2016)

I just looked back at some records of our first goats
When our first does were about 16 weeks old we purchased a 4 month old buckling 
We put them together 
Based on the first kids birth dates he didn't breed them until he was 7 months old


----------



## bornagain62511 (Mar 3, 2015)

thanks again for all the posts so far. yes very interesting indeed. Some of the posts have me very concerned, others the exact opposite. I'd appreciate anyone else sharing their experience and knowledge on this topic.


----------



## CrazyDogLady (Aug 9, 2014)

I had a doe this year who was exposed to one of my herdsires. I saw him mounting her so when she started showing signs of pregnancy I wasn't alarmed. When she was 3 weeks overdue from her last exposure to the buck I realized the then 5 week old buckling of another doe must have bred her. She gave birth to normal size kids who looked just like their sire. 








He grew into a handsome correct buck, but still.

Sent from my XT1635-01 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------

